# AKC Agility Invitational (Golden Results)



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow. That's great.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

sammydog said:


> Here is a link to the final coursemap
> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/agility_invitational/2008/courses/Sunday_Finals_ES.pdf
> 
> http://www.akc.org/events/agility/invitational/index.cfm


Oohhhh! Nice course! That would be fun to run! 

Congrats to all who were invited, and double congrats to those who placed!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing! I hope to set it up sometime. On of the trainers I work with was one of the course builders for the last two years. Last year he set it up for us and we got to run it. I hope to do the same this year!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

It's good to see Golden's winning out there! Makes me feel like I've picked a great breed..and that anyone can win on any given day! Congrats to all! =]


----------

